# Johnny Winter - Maybe He's Back



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I was reading an article in a guitar mag last night regarding Johnny Winter. Apparently during many years and up to late 2005 his manager was keeping him drugged and dozy most all the time. At the same time he was bleeding him dry of all his cash. The manager took a swan dive down a flight of stairs at the end of 2005, just after Johnny fired him and launched a major law suit. The manager is dead and now Johnny is under new management and clean of the drugs he was being pushed.

He is touring again and according to reports has a clear head, solo work has improved drastically and he may even be standing for shows in the near future. This would explain alot, that show I seen him at in Toronto was terrible, now I can see why.

I would love to see him again, back in form.


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

He's played a couple of Calgary shows in the last year, apparently his form is improving, although he still plays seated. I wonder if someone "pushed" his parasitic manager?


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

Crazy I don't really know much about him but some of his older stuff I like alot.

I hope he does make a decent come back.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i just saw an announcement somewhere tta he's playing toronto.

i was in a band that opened for him in the 70s. the most fluid slide playing i have ever heard.

-dh


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Saw him Feb 1970 at a hockey area in London Ont. Best damn show I've ever seen. Johnny was my second guitar god ( Mike Bloomfield was first). That manager, Teddy Slatus, was with him since the late 60s. Took almost 40 years for him to get fired and 'take a swan dive' Go figure. 

I have a soft spot for JW.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's an article about it. 

http://www.telegram.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070315/NEWS/703150360/1111

I'm looking forward to seeing him play again. The last couple times wasn't fun watching him but from the article it seems like he's gotten over that last episode in his life.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just scored tickets for Saturday here in Ottawa. Just realized he is playing here again. Will let you all know how it went. Should be a good one!! 

:rockon2:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Please let us know how the show is. I just scored two tickets for the show in Toronto, let's see what the deal is. It cannot be worse than the show a few years back. I am looking forward to seeing him in action.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

This makes me happy! I'm a huge JW fan, always have been. I was at one of his Calgary shows last summer. He was sitting, but played great. Plenty of fire, his trademark wicked bends. I have some pics from this outdoor show, maybe I'll se if I can post some later on. His guitar sounded like vintage JW to me. Vocals were pretty strong too, not quite as forceful and raspy as the old days (you know, Barney Gumble from the Simpsons tone)

Thanks for the news.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

He had a hip replacement a few years back. Standing may always be an issue for him.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

He just played in Calgary a couple or three weeks ago (about 2 blocks from my house - close enough to hear him). After reading some reviews of recent JW shows I decided not to go, but I heard from a friend it was pretty good. I watched a DVD she bought at the show and it was good, but at was mostly stuff recorded in the 80's. I never did see him in his prime.

I noticed Edgar Winter and Rick Derringer are playing the Calgary Blues Fest this summer.

-Pete


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, according to these reports he is really doing much better, and the concerts are reflecting that. I am hoping to see a great show this coming Monday.


----------



## Guyfreisch (Mar 24, 2007)

the story on Johnny can be viewed at www.livebluesworld.com.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the link. It's a great writeup. Can't wait to see him tonight!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on Chito, don't forget to let us know how it was.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just got back from the show. Well he looked much better healthwise. There's more life in his playing and he's doing a lot more on the guitar than the last time we saw him. There's still some rough spots were I felt the he was a tad off-beat kinda like a split second late but his playing is a lot better. His voice was excellent. Overall, a much better performance than the last one I saw a couple years ago. 

Scott Holt who opened the show was excellent. Great guitar player. The band was also very tight.

Here's a couple of pics:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Is that a Steinburg in the first pic ?? Second has him with his firebird . Sure would like to get the chance to see him again....


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

No Paul, its an Erlewine Guitar called the Lazer. To be honest and if my memory serves me right, it didn't sound different from the Steinberg that I remember he was using before. Here's the link to the guitar: 

Erlewine Guitars


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds like he is at least on the way back from that fog he was in. Looking forward to tomorrow night. Nice pics !


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just returned from the Johnny Winter gig at the Phoenix Concert Theatre in Toronto. Pretty decent venue. The place was packed wall to wall. This was a much different Johnny Winter than the one we seen in late 2005. A new man practically. He walked out on stage on his own for one, no help and no cane. His vocals were strong and clear. His fret work was much improved and he worked the solo's hard. He even dragged out the Firebird a few at the end. Great slide work on Mojo Boogie.

Now I can truly say I have seen Johnny Winter live. Great show. :rockon:


----------



## OverRide (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll be seeing him tonight in London, Ont. Been looking forward to seeing JW for a long time now. I am glad to see these great reviews, I was a little worried it wasnt going be all that good (given his previous state of course).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

OverRide said:


> I'll be seeing him tonight in London, Ont. Been looking forward to seeing JW for a long time now. I am glad to see these great reviews, I was a little worried it wasnt going be all that good (given his previous state of course).


How was the London show?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Johnny is scheduled to play the Phoenix Concert Theatre in TO on July 3rd. Now that he is back in form and off the forced drugs, I highly recommend it


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Just got off his website and he is playing dates in Coburg, Oakville and Gravenhurst the 17th, 18th and 19 of this month - no this is not an April fool joke. Go to his website if ya think I'm pulling your chain!!
No Ottawa date yet - Boo Hoo.

Brian


----------

